# كيف أسخن مياه المنزل عن طريق مدفأة الحطب دون تكلفة اضاقية وبطريقه عمليه ؟؟



## ابو البر55 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجاء المساعدة

اريد عمل مدفأة حطب واريد ان استغلها في تسخين مياه المنزل:78: دون تكلفة اقتصادية اخرى .
واذا في عندكم اقتراحات اكون شاكر لكم:77::77:


----------



## ابو البر55 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*اذا كان في فوائد اخرى للمدفأة واقتراحات ما تبخلو علينا*


----------

